# Help with decorating please



## Jen LS (Sep 19, 2016)

Depends on your lifestyle. Do you have an eat in kitchen? Recroom or great room?


----------



## Johnpbrown (Mar 27, 2018)

It seems that you have good enough space to decorate your place in a proper manner. Try to make things convertible so that you can utilize free space for some other work. Like, attach your dining table with wall so that when there is no use of dining table you can close it and that space will be free and when there is no use of dining table, you can use chair for other reasons as well. Keep limited sitting opposite to television only.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

Hi,
I would decorate your room as a dining room and dress it up with a nice table and elegant glassware. I would put the couch and television in a separate space so it doesn't take away from your dining room.


----------

